# Menüs in Photoshop erstellen - Adobe Photoshop Cook



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Februar 2010)

Menüs in Photoshop können seit geraumer Zeit selbst hergestellt werden.
Wenn das Ganze dann auch noch schmackhaft sein soll, sei folgende Anleitung wärmstens zu empfehlen:


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

LOL
Gibt es die PS-Version auch auf deutsch?! 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. Februar 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> LOL
> Gibt es die PS-Version auch auf deutsch?!
> ...



Da soll es einen Patch geben. Ich habe das aber noch nicht "gebacken" bekommen 


Alex


----------



## Sierb (1. März 2010)

was für ein Aufnahmeprogramm hat der Kerl benutzt? Das scheint ziemlich zu laggen


----------



## Maik (1. März 2010)

Kochen / Backen kann ja so leicht sein :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (1. März 2010)

Früher war es leichter..... da hat man sich halt einfach mal schnell eine DOSe warmgemacht.


----------



## Marschal (1. März 2010)

Genial 
was man alles mit ein paar Adons erreichen kann Ein Schneebesen-Tool und zwei drei (Back-)forms und schon läuft das ganze
Saubere Arbeit, gefällt mir. Jedoch soll das ergebniss kurze Zeit nach dem Speichern wohl irgendwie verschwunden sein. Nirgends, nicht im Papierkorb, und auch nicht mehr auf dem Arbeitstisch

Soll's ja geben sowas^^


----------



## Dr Dau (1. März 2010)

Marschal hat gesagt.:


> Soll's ja geben sowas^^


Eben, warum sollte es keine Viren geben die PS-Dateien löschen?!


----------



## Marschal (1. März 2010)

jop schlieslich werden ja die *Kekse *aus'm Explorer auch gelöscht macht ja auch Sinn, wollen ja nicht, dass die schlecht werden


----------

